# She's here, my traumatic emergency c section story...(upsetting content)



## mummy2be...

Robyn Jamie was born on the 20th of November by emergency c section. 

I had a slow leak for weeks which they tried and failed to induce me for at 39 weeks. My waters spontaneously ruptured on the 17th November (40 + 5) I went in for another induction on the 18th. Another two pessarys failed to dilate me and I went onto delivery suite to have the hormone drip. 

I had an epidural placed and the drip commenced around 10:30pm.

The midwife seemed to be watching my trace a lot more closely than any other midwife had done before, which made me anxious. When I asked if everything was ok she said that the babies heartbeat had a small dip every time I had a contraction, but it came back up again. It was dipping to around 105 (the lowest they like it is 110) she had a dr come in twice to check the trace, both times the dr said it was fine but I knew there was something that I wasn't being told. 

All of a sudden an alarm started going off on the trace machine, the midwife slammed onto an alarm on the wall and 6 or 7 people all came running into the room at once. My memory of this bit is a little hazy but I remember looking at the trace and the heartbeat was at 60 and not rising. There was a lot of shouting and they were putting up the sides on my bed and starting to rush me out of the room. My husband started to follow and they shouted that he wasn't allowed to come. I remember them shouting that they had to get the baby out. At the same time as this I had someone examining me and an oxygen mask being held onto my face. 

They ran me into theatre where there were at least 16 people all rushing around at nice, they got my me onto the table by lifting the sheet (just like on casualty!!) they attached another monitor, made me swallow a shot of stuff and held the mask on my face. The anthetist explained I was being put to sleep. I have never felt more frightened in my entire life and I was convinced then that me or my baby would die. 

The alarm on the trace suddenly stopped, I heard the surgeon announce the fetal heart rate was rising and everything suddenly calmed down. The oxygen mask was taken off my face and the nurse stopped holding his fingers on my throat. They explained that I was a grade 1 emergency section (get the baby out immediately) but since the fetal heart rate was rising I had been changed to a grade 2 ( get baby out within half an hour). My husband was brought in in scrubs and they put the maximum epidural meds through. The section was still fast paced and very violent and when she came out she wasn't breathing for herself and had an apgar of 2. They got her out in 3 mins and 8 seconds from the first incision. Once she was out everything calmed again and they were chatting to me while sewing me up. I didn't hear Robyn cry for what seemed like an eternity and there was lots of whispering and rushing from where they had taken her. Once she was breathing for herself my husband was allowed to bring her to see me. I can't describe the feeling of relief. They later admitted to me it was touch and go when she was first out, she had the cord wrapped around her back twice, her neck and her arm. 

I still feel shocked from her entrance to the world and have been offered post traumatic stress counselling from the hospital, as has my husband. We're going to try and put it behind us now, she's here and safe and happy, I now truly believe in miracles. 

Thank you for all the support I've received in third tri, I wish you all safe deliveries. 

Photos to follow


----------



## mummy2be...

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x409/twinkle137/43A60E48-F194-40D3-AE36-82E906C752C3-2678-000002166619B19E_zps996dc8b5.jpg

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x409/twinkle137/7D884A42-A27D-46A3-8588-AD7BDD6C70E3-2678-0000021669A73AE7_zps301b7ca2.jpg

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x409/twinkle137/417C7777-451B-4A87-B067-F759158D5ED8-2678-000002166C9EC192_zps55f5b218.jpg


----------



## Louise88

Oh god how absolutely terrifying! I'm glad all is fine and she's here and well. Congrats on your beautiful baby girl she's gorgeous! Xx


----------



## mummytobe_93

How awful I'm so glad you're little girl is ok! Congratulations xx


----------



## Kandidancer

Congratulations on your gorgeous girl, I'm glad there was a happy outcome. It must have been terrifying, well done and congratulations again xx:hugs:


----------



## Jonesy25

Oh god what an experience!!! Your children are beautiful =) I hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Beanonorder

Congratulations! What a terrifying story. I am so glad all was well in the end and that you have your bundle of joy. She is gorgeous!


----------



## happigail

Wow I was crying reading that, I can't imagine how you feel. Your daughters are incredibly beautiful. I'm kinda glad I'm having a planned section now.


----------



## liz1985

Congratulations shes very gorgeous!!! Sorry the birth was so traumatic. Its sounds awful x


----------



## Blob

Really sorry you and your baby had a traumatic birth, I hope neither of you are badly, effected by this. Enjoy your little baby girl she is really beautiful, congratulations <3


----------



## george83

You poor thing how scary, I hope your all doing ok now and congratulations she's gorgeous x x


----------



## zanDark

She's beautiful :hugs: 

I'm so sorry you had such a terrifying experience :hugs: reading your post made me cry because I know what it's like to live through the panic of people rushing around and flipping you over to get baby's hb back up...it's so scary! 

I'm so glad everything turned out ok and your lo is safe in your arms :hugs: you should definitely take the counselling! My labor wasn't as traumatic as yours but I still find myself getting flashbacks and panicking about it! I hope this will go away with time!


----------



## eew1471

Omg that is terrible... You are both lucky to be ok! Glad the baby is alive and well.


----------



## yrose20118

Firstly congratulations!!! Beautiful little girls 

My Labour / birth with lo was very similar to yours, it was awful and terrifying. I was putto sleep so I and hubby missed the birth. 

I went for a debrief a couple of months later with mw to go over birth. I cried all the way through it but good to know what happened etc. Maybe this might be beneficial in the future for you? 

All the very best and congratulations again! 

Xxx


----------



## Kirstymum005

Sorry to hear you had such a terrifying birth experience. Must have been so scary. But first and foremost the most important thing now is that you are both safe and well. :flower: Beautiful children! Congratulations to u and your family!


----------



## geordie_gal

Congratulations! I cant imagine how frightening it must have been x


----------



## ama

Beautiful photos and wow .congratulations and thank you for sharing your story .


----------



## patch2006uk

That's so similar to what happened to me with my eldest, except I wasn't really having contractions and had only been on the drip 20 seconds before I was rushed to theatre. Even the heart rate crashing down to 60ish and then stabilising, and the downgrading from cat 1 to cat 2 and having had the mask over my face ready and the lack of crying and everything. I'm so sorry you had such a hard time of it all.

I had a really hard time recovering emotionally from everything, as it was such a horrible experience. Don't be afraid to grieve for the birth you didn't have, and remember that it's ok to love your baby but hate how they arrived. Wishing you a speedy recovery and enjoy your newborn :flower:


----------



## LisK

OMG that made me cry so hard. That must have been so traumatic. Thank god she is okay!!!


----------



## Perplexed

wow that sounds so terrifying 
so glad that you two are okay
congrats on your gorgeous baby girl <3


----------



## bluecathy1978

mummy2be... said:


> https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x409/twinkle137/43A60E48-F194-40D3-AE36-82E906C752C3-2678-000002166619B19E_zps996dc8b5.jpg
> 
> https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x409/twinkle137/7D884A42-A27D-46A3-8588-AD7BDD6C70E3-2678-0000021669A73AE7_zps301b7ca2.jpg
> 
> https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x409/twinkle137/417C7777-451B-4A87-B067-F759158D5ED8-2678-000002166C9EC192_zps55f5b218.jpg

OMG glad she was born safe and that you are both well. She is beautiful. I have had an emergency section due to fetal hr dropping and it is not good :( When my little girl was born last year she stopped breathing a few minutes after her delivery but that was due to shock at being born so fast! Scary stuff indeed but glad we both had the best outcome xx


----------



## babybaker2011

Glad everything turned out well! She's gorgeous!!


----------



## CatAndCo

Sorry the birth was so scary, glad everything is okay though! She's so lovely, congratulations.


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Wow, what a traumatic experience :hugs: Glad to hear she is safe and sound though! Congrats!


----------



## dreamer_x

Oh my goodness! I didn't even realise I was holding my breath while reading that until I read that the alarm had stopped and I let out a huge gush of air! Thank god you're both okay! She's gorgeous though, congratulations! xx


----------



## Mahas

Oh boy... So so relieved that u and ur gorgeous lil girl are both doing fine... Alhamdolillah.... 

It was so scary reading about your experience!!


----------



## bmchapp

What a horrible experience :( but at least a happy ending! Well done you. And that is quite possibly, honestly, the prettiest little baby I have ever seen!


Take care and good luck xxx


----------



## lau86

That sounds so frightening! Glad everything turned out ok. Congratulations, she's beautiful!


----------



## mummy2be...

Thank you all for your comments  

It's day 6 now and me and dh still feel very much in shock, I'm quite tearful and can't talk about it much. We've been offered post traumatic stress counselling through our hospital but I think for now we're going to try and put it behind us. Robyn is doing amazingly though, the thought that we nearly lost her makes me feel physically sick


----------



## patch2006uk

Be gentle on yourselves. What you're feeling is completely normal. If you find you really can't put it behind you, then definitely seek help. Also remember that you might not be able to simply get over it-a traumatic birth is just that, traumatic. Your body will be in shock from the surgery, and you've got a newborn baby to look after, too. The weeks will get easier, and hopefully you're physically already feeling better than you were. But remember that you've had major surgery, a long pregnancy, and a traumatic experience. It's ok to be a bit shell shocked :flower:


----------



## Night Flower

Oh hunny:hugs:

Im glad she made it. :hugs:


----------



## Mom2Hope

what a scary experience. I am so glad you have her safe and sound now. She is a beauty.


----------



## MBGibbs

Oh my goodness! You poor woman, I think I'd have had a heart attack! She must be worth every second however, she's an absolute beauty, congratulations.
Xxx.


----------



## Saphira

Wow, that sounds very scary. :( I'm so relieved you're both okay but can imagine you're feeling very mixed emotions about the whole experience. Wishing you a speedy recovery. Your little girls are precious.


----------



## mummy2be...

Thanks to all for the lovely comments. It's still giving me nightmares, but feeling better every day :)


----------



## Eline

Congratulations on your little treasure! I'm so sorry you had such a traumatic birth though. Big hugs to you!


----------

